# [January 11, 2017] Indiana State (6-10) at Drake (4-12)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 






*Indiana State Sycamores (6-10) vs. Drake Bulldogs (4-12)

*​*Knapp Center - Des Moines, IA
Wednesday, January 11, 2017
​8:00 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Drake knocked off Evansville today 88-76. They are now 2-2 in conference. Probably not the gimme most of us had penciled in going into the season.


----------



## ISUCC

absolutely no gimme, and most people know our history at Drake when we "should" beat them, it hasn't ended well, expecting an 0-5 start to MVC play, but hoping we put together a good game and get a win. 

Not sure how Drake is at rebounding, but obviously that will be a key to the game. If we get dominated again on the boards then we'll never win this game


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Drake knocked off Evansville today 88-76. They are now 2-2 in conference. Probably not the gimme most of us had penciled in going into the season.



Courier coverage:

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...8/defense-lets-down-aces-loss-drake/96050976/

Box:

http://godrakebulldogs.com/boxscore.aspx?path=mbball&id=5192


----------



## Sycamore Proud

If anyone is talking about a gimme, it has to be Drake.


----------



## treeman

the fact that this isn't a gimme is embarrassing


----------



## pbutler218

treeman said:


> the fact that this isn't a gimme is embarrassing


Absolutely. Maybe Lansing will interview for their HC job while there! (Just kidding......)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Which Sycamore team will show up? 

Drake actually appears to be very similar to us offensively with shooting a lot of 3s, about the same number of FTs, etc. They are shooting a higher percentage though so we'll need to either shoot lights out or play solid defense to win.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Which Sycamore team will show up?
> 
> Drake actually appears to be very similar to us offensively with shooting a lot of 3s, *about the same number of FTs*, etc. They are shooting a higher percentage though so we'll need to either shoot lights out or play solid defense to win.



It's sad that our big men still haven't learned how to FAKE and get the defender into an awkward position while drawing a foul...just going "straight up" for a shot will only get the job done 25% of the time. The more talented the opposition, the more creative your "faking" needs to be. Watching the NCAA elite proves this. Separates the "men from the boyz."


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm going to at this point naively state that we're still the better team.  We've shared two common opponents in the conference season so far: WSU and SIU.  Drake played WSU on the road and got demolished by 25, and they lost to SIU on the road by 14.  We fared much better against both WSU and SIU, albeit we also lost both games.  It's a weird way of finding optimism, but I'll take it.

Because it's a road game I think it'll be much closer than what we'd all like, but I think we come out with a high single-digit victory.  We match up with them really well (they have no dominant frontcourt players), and Drake might be the one team for which we are more athletic.


----------



## TreeTop

I'm gonna predict that JB gets the start for this game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> It's sad that our big men still haven't learned how to FAKE and get the defender into an awkward position while drawing a foul...just going "straight up" for a shot will only get the job done 25% of the time. The more talented the opposition, the more creative your "faking" needs to be. Watching the NCAA elite proves this. Separates the "men from the boyz."


I think this is a fair point. I feel like most of our guys also throw the ball at the rim rather than taking a real shot if that makes sense. None of our guys do particularly well to finish through contact, either.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think this is a fair point. I feel like most of our guys also throw the ball at the rim rather than taking a real shot if that makes sense. None of our guys do particularly well to finish through contact, either.



If something clicked with Murphy against Illinois State and he starts trying to dunk everything, he's going to draw plenty more fouls.  Unfortunately Murphy is a horrendous free throw shooter, but I'll take the good with the bad.

Others should take notice of how he played in the second half.  If you attack the rim and don't assume contact, good things will happen.  We seem to always be anticipating contact and trying to go around it than simply going right at it and through it.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> I'm gonna predict that JB gets the start for this game.



He's earned it, and with Drake deploying a very guard-heavy lineup without a ton of size it would make sense.


----------



## Coach

Jason Svoboda said:


> Drake knocked off Evansville today 88-76. They are now 2-2 in conference. Probably not the gimme most of us had penciled in going into the season.



Actually Drake fans on their forum look at this game as their "gimme".  Maybe who is the #10 team in the league is still open for debate?


----------



## TreeTop

Lansing Radio Show...






The athletics dept does a good job with this video, adding footage from games, etc.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach said:


> Actually Drake fans on their forum look at this game as their "gimme".  Maybe who is the #10 team in the league is still open for debate?


I don't think any 4 win team should look at any game as a gimme. There is no doubt we've got more talent so even with our recent struggles, we should be favored on their home floor. People need to quit being irrational about things.


----------



## TreeTop

It's the fifth game of the conference season and I have to wonder...

Will we start the conference season 0-5 for the first time in the Lansing era and for the first time since 2004-2005?
Will Jordan Barnes get the start?
Will Kessinger get his second start of the season (and second consecutive start)?
Will Drake put up 86+ points (as that's what they're averaging in conference)?
Will Lansing's dad get some screen time from the stands?
Will Scott score 30+?
Will Clemons get a triple double?**
Will the Sycamores go to the foul line more than 18 times (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
Will we shoot better than 68% from the foul line (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
Will Reed Timmer have a career game or will the Sycamores clamp down on him defensively?
Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler?
What kind of name is Wampler?
The answer is German and French.
Will we finally out rebound our opponent for the first time in the new year?
Which Sycamore will we be talking about at the end of this game?
Can we please just win this game?




**I really do think this would be the game (of any game) that Everett could get a triple double.


----------



## BankShot

TreeTop said:


> Lansing Radio Show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The athletics dept does a good job with this video, adding footage from games, etc.



Good show...nice setting - now just need to get on a win streak & get a few more students/fans in the audience.


----------



## Coach

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't think any 4 win team should look at any game as a gimme. There is no doubt we've got more talent so even with our recent struggles, we should be favored on their home floor. People need to quit being irrational about things.



Irrational ?  ISU will not win this game. Maybe the next one at home vs Bradley......maybe


----------



## BallyPie

Oh.....and I think it's time to break out the powder blue uniforms........why not.....


----------



## nwi stater

I liked them better anyway....


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Will we start the conference season 0-5 for the first time in the Lansing era and for the first time since 2004-2005?
No, I believe the Sycamores will start stringing wins together.
Will Jordan Barnes get the start?
He should. Time to start experimenting and getting ready for March.
Will Kessinger get his second start of the season (and second consecutive start)?
I don't believe he will get the start tonight.
Will Drake put up 86+ points (as that's what they're averaging in conference)?
No, the Sycamores will try to slow the pace down and play good defense tonight.
Will Lansing's dad get some screen time from the stands?
Yes
Will Scott score 30+?
No, I believe he will have 19.
Will Clemons get a triple double?**
No, but he will play well and help lead the Sycamores to victory.
Will the Sycamores go to the foul line more than 18 times (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
Yes
Will we shoot better than 68% from the foul line (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
Yes
Will Reed Timmer have a career game or will the Sycamores clamp down on him defensively?
Sycamores will clamp down on him.
Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler?
If I had to guess no. Tyler was a heck of a shortstop.
What kind of name is Wampler?
The answer is German and French.
Will we finally out rebound our opponent for the first time in the new year?
Yes, I feel that we match up well against Drake. 
Which Sycamore will we be talking about at the end of this game?
The good Sycamore team that we've seen flashes of.
Can we please just win this game?
I do think they get the monkey off their back tonight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Will we start the conference season 0-5 for the first time in the Lansing era and for the first time since 2004-2005?
*Yes. I think we get beat tonight unfortunately. I really don't even want to fill this freaking Q&A out given my disappointment in the program right now but I appreciate you taking the time to generate conversation so I am doing it for you TreeTop - no other reason. *

Will Jordan Barnes get the start?
*No. Lansing likes Paige and I don't see him putting him on the bench to start the game. I was more impressed with Barnes D on Lee vs. IL State in the second half than I have ever been with anything he's done offensively. If he continues to defend at a high level I think he could earn the starting job.*

Will Kessinger get his second start of the season (and second consecutive start)?
*Nope. He got the nod and he let us down by missing bunnies. Clemons, Scott, Paige, MVS, Murphy will be the starting 5.*

Will Drake put up 86+ points (as that's what they're averaging in conference)?
*Nope. I think we defend them better than that - if they score more than 80 we are not going to win the game.*

Will Lansing's dad get some screen time from the stands?
*Don't care.*

Will Scott score 30+?
*Nope - teams have really started to throw everything at him. They've been face guarding him as he crosses half court and he hasn't responded. If he can make good passing decisions and finish at the rim it opens everything up for him. The 3 point shot doesn't open things up for him - his decision making off dribble drive does. If he is passing, finishing at the rim and pulling up for jump shots is when he's tough to defend. When he dribbles with his head down at the top of the key (Insert 4 cross over dribbles and going no place) he's the easiest guy in the country to guard.*

Will Clemons get a triple double?**
*Our guys have to make shots for that to happen and he has to do a better job creating than he has done at times this year. I don't think he gets a TD tonight though. Maybe once this year but not tonight.*

Will the Sycamores go to the foul line more than 18 times (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
*Nope.*

Will we shoot better than 68% from the foul line (as that's what we're averaging in conference)?
*Yes. God I hope for a team who's played a lot of close games we lack the composure and concentration necessary to hit free throws and that is really dissapointing.*

Will Reed Timmer have a career game or will the Sycamores clamp down on him defensively?
*I don't know who Reed Timmer even is. I don't pay that much attention to Drake - they suck and have for a long time now.*

Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler?
*BankShot lives in West Terre Haute so I defer to him*

What kind of name is Wampler?
The answer is German and French.
*You looked it up as did I.*

Will we finally out rebound our opponent for the first time in the new year?
*Yes.*

Which Sycamore will we be talking about at the end of this game?
*Not sure. I will go with a super sleeper Franklin is due to make some shots. I think he gets an opportunity tonight and plays well.*

Can we please just win this game?
*Would be nice. Winning on the road is difficult in college basketball. We are only 1.5 pt favorites. Going to be a grind. *


----------



## treeman

TreeTop said:


> It's the fifth game of the conference season and I have to wonder...
> 
> Will we start the conference season 0-5 for the first time in the Lansing era and for the first time since 2004-2005? *no*
> Will Jordan Barnes get the start? *yes*
> Will Kessinger get his second start of the season (and second consecutive start)?*no, but i think he should. I know he hasn't put the ball in the hoop that much. But he is putting himself in position to start being successful*
> Will Drake put up 86+ points (as that's what they're averaging in conference)? *no. they will score 65-75 though*
> Will Lansing's dad get some screen time from the stands? *duh, the game is in iowa*
> Will Scott score 30+? *nope. he will get back in the 20's though*
> Will Clemons get a triple double?** *he will be damn close*
> Will the Sycamores go to the foul line more than 18 times (as that's what we're averaging in conference)? *yes. i'm feeling a good game from our front court this evening*
> Will we shoot better than 68% from the foul line (as that's what we're averaging in conference)? *man i hope so*
> Will Reed Timmer have a career game or will the Sycamores clamp down on him defensively?*definitely. We have a knack of making someone look like an all-american for a night*
> Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler? *possible, I hope they have a cousin named Willie though*
> Will we finally out rebound our opponent for the first time in the new year? *hell know*
> Which Sycamore will we be talking about at the end of this game? *Rickman, because of a highlight reel alley-oop dunk*
> Can we please just win this game? *I sure do hope so*



:sign-gosycamores:


----------



## Southgrad07

Good point on Scott. He's got to be the straw that stirs the drink for us. Interesting call on Franklin. Hope you're on the money with it...If he struggles again I want to see Knight and Demonte start to get their real shot at that position (at least in a reserve role). I mean if those two can't get a crack when Paige and especially Franklin have given us next to nothing at that position....What does that tell us?? Either the staff is  crazy stubborn in a time when there is no reason for it OR Knight and Demonte cannot play at this level and need to be shipped out at seasons end.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Good point on Scott. He's got to be the straw that stirs the drink for us. Interesting call on Franklin. Hope you're on the money with it...If he struggles again I want to see Knight and Demonte start to get their real shot at that position (at least in a reserve role). I mean if those two can't get a crack when Paige and especially Franklin have given us next to nothing at that position....What does that tell us?? Either the staff is  crazy stubborn in a time when there is no reason for it OR Knight and Demonte cannot play at this level and need to be shipped out at seasons end.



All of the above - yes.


----------



## BankShot

[Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler?
*BankShot lives in West Terre Haute so I defer to him*/QUOTE]

First of all, I haven't lived in WTH since Fall of 2014. 
Secondly, Tyler is teaching Elementary PE @ Consolidated Elem. School now, so give him a call.:whack:


----------



## meistro

I think we win this game. They've had a couple days to work on things and I think the guys will give a good defensive effort. If we don't get the win, we're probably headed for a worse season than many of us thought possible. Regardless, I'm gonna try to only post positive things, because nothing I say or do will help this team anyway. I want desperately to have a successful basketball program to root for but at the end of the day, there isn't much I can say or do to make that happen. The coaches and players all want to win and hopefully they can get this team headed in the right direction. Either way, I'm a Hautean and the Sycamores are my team, good or bad.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> [Is Billy Wampler related to Tyler Wampler?
> *BankShot lives in West Terre Haute so I defer to him*/QUOTE]
> 
> First of all, I haven't lived in WTH since Fall of 2014.
> Secondly, Tyler is teaching Elementary PE @ Consolidated Elem. School now, so give him a call.:whack:



LMAO! Hard to keep up with you.


----------



## BrokerZ

Game time - LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Back to the original starting lineup from the beginning of the year.


----------



## BallyPie

Powdered Blues Baby!!


----------



## BankShot

SSOM's buddy, John Higgins,  is one of the officials...:laugh:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Like to see EC0 coming out with a scoring mentality.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Drake trying to get us in transition and isolation. Working so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Paige with the set shot 3.


----------



## Southgrad07

For those of you watching..is scott been as bad as it sounds?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We are so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so bad at rebounding.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> For those of you watching..is scott been as bad as it sounds?


What do you mean?


----------



## BankShot

Wonder if SSOM knows who TIMMER is now? lol


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> What do you mean?



Sounds like hes doing a bunch of stupid shit lol


----------



## BallyPie

Did you see that//// out of the timeout....Drake goes zone and we throw the ball away.,.....WE NEVER DO ANYTHING LIKE THAT


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Sounds like hes doing a bunch of stupid shit lol


I didn't notice it if he did. He made a couple bad plays and a couple good plays. Typical Scott play as of late.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our offense is atrocious. No movement, missing the open guys when they're flashing, just awful.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Wonder if SSOM knows who TIMMER is now? lol



More like don't really care who he is. Drake is as he relevant as we are.


----------



## BallyPie

We are becoming so predictable on defense.......everybody knows our man to man....everybody knows our switches......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I will just be glad next year when Niels and MVS are gone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Refs are letting guys get bodied in the paint. Not sure who that favors.

You'd think this is where Brandon Murphy could just get fed and let him try to run people over.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Been hard on him but Kessinger with a good run here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kessinger with a nice little run doing the dirty work there. Helpside D, boarding, diving for a loose ball. All the sudden it's a 2 point game.


----------



## BankShot

4 reb & 1 steal in 5 min...learning to play a ROLE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Been hard on him but Kessinger with a good run here.


Wish we'd quit trying to iso him on offense. I don't think that is his game... at least it wasn't when I saw him in AAU ball. He was more of a screen and roll, pick and pop guy and then getting put backs on hustle plays.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Niels heard you Jason and he said eat a dick. 8 points in like 4 minutes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels is back in the positive on the +/-  

Atta boy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Niels heard you Jason and he said eat a dick. 8 points in like 4 minutes.


Yep, only given up 7 so he's back in the positive. Props where props are due.


----------



## BankShot

Drake w/ only 2 fouls @ 5:35 left in 1st half...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lansing it's okay to let Knight get some love over Paige it really aint going to make that big of difference - guy is brutalz


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Back in the negative. Wampler is Niels guard. No where to be found.


----------



## Southgrad07

Southgrad07 said:


> For those of you watching..is scott been as bad as it sounds?



Always said mvs and niels would both be solid BACKUP 4's...issue is we have no  starting 4


----------



## skdent1414

Drake is tough to beat at home. Hell, Simpson College and Mississippi Valley State couldn't even win there....


----------



## BallyPie

Geez...these NBA commercials are getting tiresome.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Always said mvs and niels would both be solid hot dog vendors.



FTFY


----------



## Southgrad07

Haha


----------



## Southgrad07

Yo b.scott...:blink:


----------



## BallyPie

we're getting down again....time to bring back the K boys......Knight and Kessinger...


----------



## BankShot

ISU 1/9 fg's...drought of 5 min - how often have we seen this!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I see you Knight going after the rebound! Novel concept!


----------



## Southgrad07

I will watch this one tomorrow  but if Fritz  and renn  are half way decent scott has been brutal and beyond a few freshman subs and clemons we have failed to show up...


----------



## BankShot

14-3 run by Drake to end half...


----------



## BallyPie

What was that??....a 14-3 run after they took Knight and Kessinger out of the game........


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> I will watch this one tomorrow  but if Fritz  and renn  are half way decent scott has been brutal and beyond a few freshman subs and clemons we have failed to show up...



Renn isn't on the call tonight and he is decent. Lol


----------



## sycamore tuff

Have I mentioned yet that WE Suck?
I think we could make the teams in the SWAC look good.


----------



## BankShot

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/statmonitr/?id=150384


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Renn isn't on the call tonight and he is decent. Lol



Renn who? I'm listening to the DRAKE broadcast.

MVC Scores:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/scoreboard/MVC/20170111

Loyola gave the Shox a good run...


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> Geez...these NBA commercials are getting tiresome.....



Turn down for WHAT!?!?


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm just at a loss for words at this point in the season....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Greg get Paige off the floor.


----------



## SouthernForest

If you were doing radio PBP for this game, would you bring bourbon or Everclear?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SouthernForest said:


> If you were doing radio PBP for this game, would you bring bourbon or Everclear?


Asking the real questions.


----------



## BrokerZ

SouthernForest said:


> If you were doing radio PBP for this game, would you bring bourbon or Everclear?



Just mix them together. I mean, who cares at this point right?


----------



## ISUCC

man, this is awful, I mean really, we're getting BLOWN OUT by freaking Drake, come on?? I can see this team going 0-18 in MVC play if we keep this up. My goodness.


----------



## sycamore tuff

WE SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> man, this is awful, I mean really, we're getting BLOWN OUT by freaking Drake, come on?? I can see this team going 0-18 in MVC play if we keep this up. My goodness.



We'll get 'em in TH...maybe. Wonder what Clink will do to get live bodies in the stands for that one?:barf:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> man, this is awful, I mean really, we're getting BLOWN OUT by freaking Drake, come on?? I can see this team going 0-18 in MVC play if we keep this up. My goodness.


With what we're seeing now, it's not out of the realm of possibility. There obviously is something going on behind closed doors because these guys don't even look like a basketball team. It's almost like they're sandbagging their coach with some of the shit they're doing.


----------



## treeman

if our RPI drops so low, does butler become a bubble team? that could be my only motivation for this season

i'm joking of course....kinda


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> man, this is awful, I mean really, we're getting BLOWN OUT by freaking Drake, come on?? I can see this team going 0-18 in MVC play if we keep this up. My goodness.



Hope they do in a way. Might be the only thing that forces a change and we desperately need one. This team appears to have given up and it's way too early in the season for that.


----------



## ISUCC

down 17, I've seen enough tonight, time to do other things.

Oh, and Drake fans calling us a "Gimmie" game for them sure knew something didn't they. LOL

We're all used to these losing streaks each February, but this is starting way way too early this season


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> With what we're seeing now, it's not out of the realm of possibility. There obviously is something going on behind closed doors because these guys don't even look like a basketball team. It's almost like they're sandbagging their coach with some of the shit they're doing.



"Sandbagging"...perhaps there's a few things we DON'T know about Bell's departure?


----------



## Southgrad07

We suck so bad. This is an all time low for me as a fan
.this drake team blows and we are making them look  like champs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> "Sandbagging"...perhaps there's a few things we DON'T know about Bell's departure?


That is my belief, yes.


----------



## pbutler218

Beyond pathetic. There is NO excuse for this. Tired of things being sugar-coated with this coach. Enough is enough!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

And what do we do... 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZQ0uJ3i_M


----------



## BallyPie

We have to have the easiest forwards in the league to score against.....and centers for that matter......time to clear the bench....


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> "Sandbagging"...perhaps there's a few things we DON'T know about Bell's departure?



Hmmmm...regardless, this  is bullshit. He wasn't  good enough to cause this


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BallyPie said:


> We have to have the easiest forwards in the league to score against.....and centers for that matter......time to clear the bench....



Uhhhh he has. I told you all 3 weeks ago to let the redshirts play not that crazy of an idea now is it.


----------



## BankShot

Scott-Clemons & Barnes...5/24 FG for game

ISU 2/15 this half...


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> Hmmmm...regardless, this  is bullshit. He wasn't  good enough to cause this



He was a TEAMMATE...that might've got a RAW DEAL. That doesn't set easily with players and can be divisive.How many games have we won since he left the squad...1?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BallyPie said:


> We have to have the easiest forwards in the league to score against.....and centers for that matter......time to clear the bench....


Play Kessinger at the 4 and Rickman at the 5. Just let them play and develop. We're playing for next year at this point so let's stop this charade.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

At least Jim Higgins wiped out...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> At least Jim Higgins wiped out...



That was embarrassing to admit I'm still watching this crap.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> At least Jim Higgins wiped out...



John. Get it right.


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> He was a TEAMMATE...that might've got a RAW DEAL. That doesn't set easily with players and can be divisive.How many games have we won since he left the squad...1?



Sry man.. it might have something to do with  the situation but if these KIDS are willing to totally lay down and quit over that then we were doomed from the start. Adversity  is a part of every program and ours has shown what type of kids we've got.


----------



## meistro

I'm not watching but haven't heard Franklins name. Has he played?


----------



## BallyPie

The more we try to contest the 3s...the more they make...what a sorry azz defense we play.....


----------



## eagletree

It is official. We are by far the worst team in the Valley!  I do wish that we could find out exactly what happened with Bell's departure. I do not think he made that big of a difference on the floor but SOMETHING happened to this team emotionally after the departure. Was it on his terms? Was he thrown off? Was there a verbal or physical argument? Lansing has lost this team and I see no recovery this season. Who will be the next to leave? or be dismissed?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> I'm not watching but haven't heard Franklins name. Has he played?



Negative.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> John. Get it right.



Sorry..Jim Higgins was my neighbor.

Started to think this is the worse loss in Lansing era... but then remembered being at the Loyola loss in STL.


----------



## meistro

What's that old saying about hitting bottom before you come back up or something like that. Hope this is the bottom. I heard from a reliable source that the Bell thing was his own personal problem, but I'm starting to questions that. Something happened after the Butler game to this team. This sucks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Sry man.. it might have something to do with  the situation but if these KIDS are willing to totally lay down and quit over that then we were doomed from the start. Adversity  is a part of every program and ours has shown what type of kids we've got.


100% agree. 

We've literally got nothing else to point to though, do we? We've been a different team post departure.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Negative.



Did he make the trip?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> What's that old saying about hitting bottom before you come back up or something like that. Hope this is the bottom. I heard from a reliable source that the Bell thing was his own personal problem, but I'm starting to questions that. Something happened after the Butler game to this team. This sucks.


Yeah, that was one version of what came out.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> I'm not watching but haven't heard Franklins name. Has he played?




No


----------



## eagletree

So now is Franklin off the team too?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> Did he make the trip?



Without a doubt.


----------



## meistro

This certainly has the feeling of those teams that Royce lost around 04,05


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> This certainly has the feeling of those teams that Royce lost around 04,05



...and GL was groomed by Waltman.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Boy oh boy....this team had such a bright outlook beginning of season...few close losses in Orlando, beating Butler....wtf has happened?  You can defend Lansing all you want, but he's in over his head now


----------



## eagletree

So much for a remodeled Hulman Center needed. Let's spend that money on Memorial Stadium. At least we have great tailgating even if we lose the game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The TJ Bell thing wouldn't continue to be a thing unless it was a thing. If we were winning it wouldn't be a thing for this team or our fans. Clearly it's a thing. 

When you got a kid that's been in the program for 4 years and rehabbed through a significant injury and made it all the way to the starting lineup for the first time in his career and 2 weeks later he's gone - it deserves more of an explanation than a press release. He was starting, playing well and the Sycamores were in decent shape as a team. 

Now here we are down 16 to Drake looking for a reason. It's ridiculous really.


----------



## meistro

Have BK and Rickman played this half?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kessinger good move and.




Missed layup.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

And another missed layup by Kessinger.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Remember Nevada was down 14 with under 2 minutes left... we still have a chance!!!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Southgrad07 said:


> We suck so bad. This is an all time low for me as a fan
> .this drake team blows and we are making them look  like champs



This is disgusting...if we had a ton of talent and they just didnt respect this trash drake team i could at least rationalize it..the fact that we were 0-4 headed into this one seriously questions our will and competitive spirit. If this shit doesnt improve Lansing deserves  to go but all of these guys that have mailed it in will fail at their next destination as well


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And another missed layup by Kessinger.


I'd rather him miss shots than give up 20 more points like 12. Book Niels his ticket home now.


----------



## BankShot

Franklin in the game now? Most productive player this game (besides Claycomb). :lol:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

87-70 Drake.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd rather him miss shots than give up 20 more points like 12. Book Niels his ticket home now.



I'd really rather him not miss bunnies game after game as he's done but I understand the point you're trying to make.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> This is disgusting...if we had a ton of talent and they just didnt respect this trash drake team i could at least rationalize it..the fact that we were 0-4 headed into this one seriously questions our will and competitive spirit. If this shit doesnt improve Lansing deserves  to go but all of these guys that have mailed it in will fail at their next destination as well



They aint going to buy him out - it flat out aint going to happen so people should just stop talking about it and if they really care that much then donate money. If not then sorry for ya we are what we are.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm still at a loss for words.  What the hell has happened to this team?


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> This is disgusting...if we had a ton of talent and they just didnt respect this trash drake team i could at least rationalize it..the fact that we were 0-4 headed into this one seriously questions our will and competitive spirit. If this shit doesnt improve Lansing deserves  to go but all of these guys that have mailed it in will fail at their next destination as well



Drake had similar issues earlier this season...HC resigned & things looking better. They're 3-2 in conf. now!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> They aint going to buy him out - it flat out aint going to happen so people should just stop talking about it and if they really care that much then donate money. If not then sorry for ya we are what we are.



Ever heard of RESIGNATION? It's not about GL, but the PROGRAM. If things don't change here soon, it's gonna be rough for GL to walk the streets of TH. Were you born yet during the Ron Greene dayz (aka "Dark Ages" of ISU hoop)?


----------



## Coach '72

Now what do think guys?  Haven't read any posts.  Just got on and I'm over it.  Surely Clink won't have make another hire; will he?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

For those of you who like to troll other message boards (I call visiting trolling even though that is not really the definition). We just became the dumpster fire that you talk about. I believe it was prior to the WKU game that it was mentioned.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Boy oh boy....this team had such a bright outlook beginning of season...few close losses in Orlando, beating Butler....wtf has happened?  You can defend Lansing all you want, but he's in over his head now



I remember saying after the first couple games how fun this team was to watch. What a difference a couple months makes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Ever heard of RESIGNATION?




HA. Good luck man.


----------



## eagletree

Serious question! Has Lansing ever had a team that he coached well to overachieve or was he the coach of a good team who could have won without him? Just thinking back to the good years was it the players? recruiting? teamwork? coaching? assistant coaching? What?


----------



## BrokerZ

If it makes anyone feel better - UNI fans are asking themselves a lot of these same questions. They're getting blown out at Bradley right now and are also on their way to 0-5.


----------



## blueblazer

Coach '72 said:


> Now what do think guys?  Haven't read any posts.  Just got on and I'm over it.  Surely Clink won't have make another hire; will he?



Has he hired anybody yet? For anything?


----------



## rapala

Reassignment to special projects.  That's what the boys did in Bloomington did to change football several coaches ago.


----------



## blueblazer

rapala said:


> Reassignment to special projects.  That's what the boys did in Bloomington did to change football several coaches ago.



Also Beanie Cooper and Lou West were reassigned here


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

eagletree said:


> Serious question! Has Lansing ever had a team that he coached well to overachieve or was he the coach of a good team who could have won without him? Just thinking back to the good years was it the players? recruiting? teamwork? coaching? assistant coaching? What?



Serious answer. I've always thought he's coached his talent up pretty well actually - I don't think we've been that talented in his years here. His team with Kelly, Odum, Latham, Richard, Carter, Walker - that was a pretty talented group of guys. These other teams that he has had since I don't think were all that talented really. I don't know if that answers your question or not. That is always why I've made the argument that we get good value you with him - I've been of the option that he's out coached his talent most season. This team is really not talented at all TBH.


----------



## meistro

I love basketball and this just bums me. It's just hard to believe that we're on our way to Thursday in St. Louis in what is the weakest I've seen this conference in a long time.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Thank goodness we have a Pre-Season ALL MVC FIRST TEAM Player on this team, or we would have really got our asses kicked tonight.  Oh, and in case none of you have ever met Lansing at an Alumni function, he really does have the personality of a stump.


----------



## Coach

Was there a game tonight? Did somebody tell the Sycamores what time it started?


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> They aint going to buy him out - it flat out aint going to happen so people should just stop talking about it and if they really care that much then donate money. If not then sorry for ya we are what we are.




Deserves to go is different from what actually happens. I understand the financial situation here...IF we continue down  this 4-14 or 6-12 conference  road then idk  how you can argue his job shouldn't be in jeopardy or in serious  discussion. This product has been poor for 3 yrs if we are being honest. Jake  walked out the door and mediocrity or worse has set in.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> If it makes anyone feel better - UNI fans are asking themselves a lot of these same questions. They're getting blown out at Bradley right now and are also on their way to 0-5.



I posted the comparative shooting woes of UNI/ISU the other day...neither can put the ball in the hole!


----------



## BrokerZ

I picked a helluva week to buy my Arch Madness tickets and book my airfare to St. Louis.  Looks like I'll need to switch that arrival from a Friday morning to Thursday afternoon.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Deserves to go is different from what actually happens. I understand the financial situation here...IF we continue down  this 4-14 or 6-12 conference  road then idk  how you can argue his job shouldn't be in jeopardy or in serious  discussion. This product has been poor for 3 yrs if we are being honest. Jake  walked out the door and mediocrity or worse has set in.



I'd say he would argue his job should be in jeopardy - I really don't feel the need to do that when everyone else is... I mean surely someone needs to try and keep some sort of balance in here - money is the name of the game for us.


----------



## Coach

Coach said:


> Irrational ?  ISU will not win this game. Maybe the next one at home vs Bradley......maybe



M A Y B E.........just M A Y B E ...........but don't take it to Vegas yet


----------



## Coach '72

Something is wrong--  5-5 with TJ Bell and 1-6 since his departure. Something has transpired and it's not good and it's on GL's watch


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> I posted the comparative shooting woes of UNI/ISU the other day...neither can put the ball in the hole!



Shooting is no doubt a problem. But, this team just isn't buying into playing defense or in the case of a couple players, just aren't athletically capable of guarding at this level, let alone rebound.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> Shooting is no doubt a problem. But, this team just isn't buying into playing defense or in the case of a couple players, just aren't athletically capable of guarding at this level, let alone rebound.



Agree...but how many JC players were brought in by GL and shown to STILL be "JC caliber" players? You simply can't miss like this on JC players and expect to stay afloat.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'd say he would argue his job should be in jeopardy - I really don't feel the need to do that when everyone else is... I mean surely someone needs to try and keep some sort of balance in here - money is the name of the game for us.



Just curious, does anybody have any idea what it would cost to buy him out? I still don't think it will happen, but at some point it has to come up between Bradley & Clink. Another way to look at it is, how much will these bad teams continue to cost us at the gate. Season tickets have been in decline the last few years and they surely won't increase with keeping the status quo.


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> Agree...but how many JC players were brought in by GL and shown to STILL be "JC caliber" players? You simply can't miss like this on JC players and expect to stay afloat.



Agree 100% How did they ever think Franklin & Demonte would help us?


----------



## Coach '72

Then why do we recruit these guys.  It's amazing this university puts up with this mediocrety.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'd say he would argue his job should be in jeopardy - I really don't feel the need to do that when everyone else is... I mean surely someone needs to try and keep some sort of balance in here - money is the name of the game for us.



He aint worth what hes getting if we are 0-5 and getting curb stomped by drake..


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> He aint worth what hes getting if we are 0-5 and getting curb stomped by drake..



LMFAO! Curb stomped. Yes!!


----------



## Southgrad07

I want to go on record that if we turn it around and end up 7 or 8 wins in conference  lansing should get one more yr on a hotter seat...but if we play like this and end up with 6< wins it deserves  a real conversation about Lansing  and/or his assistants future


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> I want to go on record that if we turn it around and end up 7 or 8 wins in conference  lansing should get one more yr on a hotter seat...but if we play like this and end up with 6< wins it deserves  a real conversation about Lansing  and/or his assistants future



Please help...who would these "7 or 8 wins" be against?:sos:

Like your optimism, though.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Gotta Hav said:


> Thank goodness we have a Pre-Season ALL MVC FIRST TEAM Player on this team, or we would have really got our asses kicked tonight.  Oh, and in case none of you have ever met Lansing at an Alumni function, he really does have the personality of a stump.



I agree......I went to the introduction of coaches event this Fall held in Plainfield. I was introduced to Lansing and he could have cared less to meet a fan. As he abruptly turned his back on me and the guy that introduced us I thought to myself......Well fuck you too!!


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> I want to go on record that if we turn it around and end up 7 or 8 wins in conference  lansing should get one more yr on a hotter seat...but if we play like this and end up with 6< wins it deserves  a real conversation about Lansing  and/or his assistants future



Boy, I know teams can turn things around, just look at Northern Iowa last year. But, I'm not sure who who we can beat. Maybe Evansville, Northern or Bradley at home. But, it's gonna be tough because we already lack talent and now we appear to have no fight in us.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

If Lansing plays Matt Deady things will turn around. Just like last time a kid from the south end of town showed up. You know how we do things down here in the 47802.


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> Please help...who would these "7 or 8 wins" be against?:sos:
> 
> Like your optimism, though.



At this point i cant tell you...i also venture to guess after our butler win you wouldnt of bet on us going 0-5 to start the valley..Something has happen with this team. The coach is ultimately responsible, but i don't want any of these guys who have laid down and died going forward...  send all of their bitch asses packing...Shit happens  and our guys are soft.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> At this point i cant tell you...i also venture to guess after our butler win you wouldnt of bet on us going 0-5 to start the valley..Something has happen with this team. The coach is ultimately responsible, but i don't want any of these guys who have laid down and died going forward...  send all of their bitch asses packing...Shit happens  and our guys are soft.



You drinking again?? lol


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If Lansing plays Matt Deady things will turn around. Just like last time a kid from the south end of town showed up. You know how we do things down here in the 47802.



Hah might as well!


----------



## niklz62

We aint firing Lansing for his record this year


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You drinking again?? lol



Ha i guess so..i didnt see the game, must of looked better live


----------



## Coach '72

I'll predict we won't fire him but he'll walk away. Book it


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> At this point i cant tell you...i also venture to guess after our butler win you wouldnt of bet on us going 0-5 to start the valley..Something has happen with this team. The coach is ultimately responsible, but i don't want any of these guys who have laid down and died going forward...  send all of their bitch asses packing...Shit happens  and our guys are soft.


----------



## meistro

Coach '72 said:


> I'll predict we won't fire him but he'll walk away. Book it



What else is he gonna do, manage a Dunkin Donuts store?


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If Lansing plays Matt Deady things will turn around. Just like last time a kid from the south end of town showed up. You know how we do things down here in the 47802.



Matt would give you more on the defensive end no doubt.


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> Hah might as well!



Too bad you moved, I would have come over and had a few with you.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

BankShot said:


> Agree...but how many JC players were brought in by GL and shown to STILL be "JC caliber" players? You simply can't miss like this on JC players and expect to stay afloat.



Well put. JUCO guys are recruited to come in and make an immediate impact. We've gone to the JUCO well multiple times the past couple years and come away with more swings and misses. 

JUCO Players w/ Greg Lansing as Head Coach:
Demonte Ojinnaka: Sparse Playing Time
Donovan Franklin: Hasn't Contributed
Everett Clemons: Contributor
Grant Prusator: Transferred
Tre' Bennett: Transferred
Dawon Cummings: Contributor
Demetrius Moore: Transferred
Mike Samuels: Injured/Transferred


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> Too bad you moved, I would have come over and had a few with you.



He lives by me now... He's not here, I'm not sure why?! Beer is cold and night is young... 

Oh wait! He has to teach the youth of America tomorrow. Got it.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

meistro said:


> What else is he gonna do, manage a Dunkin Donuts store?



Anybody want to break out a Dunkin Donut's bag over their head Saturday?


----------



## treeman

I was afraid of this after JO13 graduated. But it appears we have had the Bird era, Menser/Greene era, and the Odum era. It looks like we are on the front side of a 10+ year NCAA drought with a few mediocre coaching hires inbetween. We must wait now for our under-recruited skinny small town white kid to come to campus so we can return to the promise land. Damnit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Blue said:


> Well put. JUCO guys are recruited to come in and make an immediate impact. We've gone to the JUCO well multiple times the past couple years and come away with more swings and misses.
> 
> JUCO Players w/ Greg Lansing as Head Coach:
> Demonte Ojinnaka: Sparse Playing Time
> Donovan Franklin: Hasn't Contributed
> Everett Clemons: Contributor
> Grant Prusator: Transferred
> Tre' Bennett: Transferred
> Dawon Cummings: Contributor
> Demetrius Moore: Transferred
> Mike Samuels: Injured/Transferred



You could throw Arop into this mix as he was a Lansing transfer I'm pretty sure - though obviously not a JC player a similar type of situation.


----------



## meistro

Sycamore Blue said:


> Anybody want to break out a Dunkin Donut's bag over their head Saturday?



Now that's funny stuff.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> I was afraid of this after JO13 graduated. But it appears we have had the Bird era, Menser/Greene era, and the Odum era. It looks like we are on the front side of a 10+ year NCAA drought with a few mediocre coaching hires inbetween. We must wait now for our under-recruited skinny small town white kid to come to campus so we can return to the promise land. Damnit.




Remember when some of these hoodlums on this forum got mad at Odum for passing the ball at the rim and complained about his shot among other things... HAHA They didn't bask in the moment enough and realize how good we had it. Don't criticize the best you've had in a long time because when you aint have it anymore things will look really bad.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He lives by me now... He's not here, I'm not sure why?! Beer is cold and night is young...
> 
> Oh wait! He has to teach the youth of America tomorrow. Got it.



I only live 3 mins down the road now meistro... but ssom never gave me the invite.. Hurts considering im so close. 
I do have to teach tomorrow so i kept it in check tonight lol. Gotta mold young minds tomorrow


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> I only live 3 mins down the road now meistro... but ssom never gave me the invite.. Hurts considering im so close.
> I do have to teach tomorrow so i kept it in check tonight lol. Gotta mold young minds tomorrow



Next time Chickenherd comes home, you'll have to come over. We could get Rubes to come too.


----------



## meistro

On the bright side, we now have company in the cellar thanks to UNI's loss.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> Next time Chickenherd comes home, you'll have to come over. We could get Rubes to come too.



I'm out he's an IU maniac.

Oh wait the invite was for Kyle not me..

Still out...


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm out he's an IU maniac.



But he's fun to torment, especially with their play of late.


----------



## meistro

If we play like this Saturday, there will be more people drinking beer in the varsity club after halftime than in their seats.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm also flying to Wichita next Saturday to watch this turd of a team get flushed by WSU. What the hell is wrong with me that I keep doing this to myself!?!?!?


----------



## meistro

BrokerZ said:


> I'm also flying to Wichita next Saturday to watch this turd of a team get flushed by WSU. What the hell is wrong with me that I keep doing this to myself!?!?!?



Yikes! would love to go there some time if we had a good team. Looks like a great atmosphere.


----------



## Jackson0330

This is a classic example of Institutional failure at the highest level.  Change is not necessary, but evident.  I along with a lot of diehard Trees will welcome the change and I think the new A.D. and the future Sycamore Basketball Coach is welcome.  Again, there's a reason Steve Alford fired Lansing in Iowa and there's been many reason's why Lansing should go now and should of been gone years ago.


----------



## niklz62

BrokerZ said:


> I'm also flying to Wichita next Saturday to watch this turd of a team get flushed by WSU. What the hell is wrong with me that I keep doing this to myself!?!?!?



Nothing wrong with being a diehard. I would have flown to Fargo to watch us knowing we were gonna get rolled.


----------



## Jackson0330

INDIANA STATE

Greg Lansing, basketball


Indiana State men's basketball coach Greg Lansing.
 (Photo: Provided photo,)


• Signed through: March 31, 2019 (rolling five-year contract).

• If he's fired: He gets his base salary of $219,000 per year and $30,000 annual payments for media appearances through the unexpired part of the contract. Here are examples:

• April 1, 2015: $996,000.

• April 1, 2016: $747,000.

• April 1, 2017: $498,000.

• April 1, 2018: $249,000.

Prettyman did a Yeoman's job before he left this mess.  Sometimes, it's just time to make the Donut's.  Let's hope Lansing's decides to take the high road and start to make some real dough.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> *these hoodlums on this forum*



After 18 beers and some shots, it's time to get off the keyboard.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> After 18 beers and some shots, it's time to get off the keyboard.



I had 3 coronas last night that be it. I wish I had that much it would have been easier to stomach that embarrassment last night.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jackson0330 said:


> INDIANA STATE
> 
> Greg Lansing, basketball
> 
> 
> Indiana State men's basketball coach Greg Lansing.
> (Photo: Provided photo,)
> 
> 
> • Signed through: March 31, 2019 (rolling five-year contract).
> 
> • If he's fired: He gets his base salary of $219,000 per year and $30,000 annual payments for media appearances through the unexpired part of the contract. Here are examples:
> 
> • April 1, 2015: $996,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2016: $747,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2017: $498,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2018: $249,000.
> 
> Prettyman did a Yeoman's job before he left this mess.  Sometimes, it's just time to make the Donut's.  Let's hope Lansing's decides to take the high road and start to make some real dough.



Golden estimated $1 to $1.25 million to buyout Lansing... Nothing to see here, moving on.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I had 3 coronas last night that be it. I wish I had that much it would have been easier to stomach that embarrassment last night.



What's up with you and coronas lately?? Get a woman and everything changes ya..I swear :laugh:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> What's up with you and coronas lately?? Get a woman and everything changes ya..I swear :laugh:


----------



## BankShot

Jackson0330 said:


> INDIANA STATE
> 
> Greg Lansing, basketball
> 
> 
> Indiana State men's basketball coach Greg Lansing.
> (Photo: Provided photo,)
> 
> 
> • Signed through: March 31, 2019 (rolling five-year contract).
> 
> • If he's fired: He gets his base salary of $219,000 per year and $30,000 annual payments for media appearances through the unexpired part of the contract. Here are examples:
> 
> • April 1, 2015: $996,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2016: $747,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2017: $498,000.
> 
> • April 1, 2018: $249,000.
> *
> Prettyman did a Yeoman's job before he left this mess.  Sometimes, it's just time to make the Donut's.  Let's hope Lansing's decides to take the high road and start to make some real dough*.




You hit the nail on the head. RP signed Lansing w/ his 2nd 5-yr. contract after ONLY his 3rd complete season! His ass should NEVER get "free admission" to HC & VIP treatment, given the encumbered CONDITION he left ISU in. BTW, wasn't GL married to Asst. AD Angie at this time? Nothing like having a "lobbyist" wife who's the A.D.'s "right hand man" - which is exactly why nepotism laws were created. It's truly unfortunate that the State of Indiana has made "liberal" adjustments to these statutes over the years in higher education, loosening guidelines rather than enforcing law. Look at the pubic schools as ONE example. The Shahadey VCSC corruption is a vivid model of late vintage. I'm sure that you can think of other employment "conflicts of interest" using public $$$.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Golden estimated $1 to $1.25 million to buyout Lansing... Nothing to see here, moving on.



If this is the case, you're right, move on. If it's more like 500k that might be doable.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> If this is the case, you're right, move on. If it's more like 500k that might be doable.



We'll see quickly if our "newbie" A.D. picked up any ACC "management ideas" down in Carolina which can help LEVERAGE this situation.

An RP "dunking booth" @ HC might also bring in a few extra $$$.:lol:


----------



## niklz62

BankShot said:


> You hit the nail on the head. RP signed Lansing w/ his 2nd 5-yr. contract after ONLY his 3rd complete season! His ass should NEVER get "free admission" to HC & VIP treatment, given the encumbered CONDITION he left ISU in. BTW, wasn't GL married to Asst. AD Angie at this time? Nothing like having a "lobbyist" wife who's the A.D.'s "right hand man" - which is exactly why nepotism laws were created. It's truly unfortunate that the State of Indiana has made "liberal" adjustments to these statutes over the years in higher education, loosening guidelines rather than enforcing law. Look at the pubic schools as ONE example. The Shahadey VCSC corruption is a vivid model of late vintage. I'm sure that you can think of other employment "conflicts of interest" using public $$$.



I dream of the day we have Indiana's corruption here


----------



## blueblazer

Sycamore Blue said:


> Anybody want to break out a Dunkin Donut's bag over their head Saturday?



That's rich


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I'm also flying to Wichita next Saturday to watch this turd of a team get flushed by WSU. What the hell is wrong with me that I keep doing this to myself!?!?!?


You sir, win fan of the year.


----------



## BigBluTree

I'm surprised it hasn't come up more often, but the tipping point (from surviving to dying) this season does seem to be the Bell departure.  I wonder if the team lost trust in the Coach when he "let him go."


----------



## BigBluTree

Coach '72 said:


> Something is wrong--  5-5 with TJ Bell and 1-6 since his departure. Something has transpired and it's not good and it's on GL's watch



I'm surprised it hasn't come up more often, but the tipping point (from surviving to dying) this season does seem to be the Bell departure. I wonder if the team lost trust in the Coach when he "let him go."

Nvrmd - I kept reading and saw that many of you mention the Bell departure.  So I just think that the players lost faith in the Coaching Staff.  And B Scott takes way to many shots for some one that's not that great.  For what its worth, I don't think GL will get fired, because (brace for sarcasm), gosh fellas, he tried real hard and after all, this is ISU, where there is no expectation of success, I mean, come on, we don't want to hurt the guys feelings after all he's "done' for ISU.  Its like this, at major athletic departments excellence = successful teams. At ISU athletics, excellence = mediocrity.

Hell guys, be honest, this is ISU, if we didn't reward people for being mediocre, we wouldn't have a university.  But I'm still a proud alumni, I just hope for a better future for athletics and ISU as a whole.


----------



## BankShot

niklz62 said:


> I dream of the day we have Indiana's corruption here



Never fear, since you have the Chicago boyz looking out for your best interests...:tumbleweeds:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBluTree said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't come up more often, but the tipping point (from surviving to dying) this season does seem to be the Bell departure. I wonder if the team lost trust in the Coach when he "let him go."
> 
> Nvrmd - I kept reading and saw that many of you mention the Bell departure.  So I just think that the players lost faith in the Coaching Staff.  And B Scott takes way to many shots for some one that's not that great.  For what its worth, I don't think GL will get fired, because (brace for sarcasm), gosh fellas, he tried real hard and after all, this is ISU, where there is no expectation of success, I mean, come on, we don't want to hurt the guys feelings after all he's "done' for ISU.  Its like this, at major athletic departments excellence = successful teams. At ISU athletics, excellence = mediocrity.
> 
> Hell guys, be honest, this is ISU, if we didn't reward people for being mediocre, we wouldn't have a university.  But I'm still a proud alumni, I just hope for a better future for athletics and ISU as a whole.



John thanks for your input and welcome to the forum. I see you've been a member for awhile (2009) probably more often than not reading content on this forum?!? Perhaps?? Glad to have some feedback from you during this difficult time please continue. In the future feel free to post when things get good again. Might take us a few years - 4 or 5 but when they do get good again I invite you and everyone else that reads or posts when things get shitty to please come back and join us.


----------



## BigBluTree

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> John thanks for your input and welcome to the forum. I see you've been a member for awhile (2009) probably more often than not reading content on this forum?!? Perhaps?? Glad to have some feedback from you during this difficult time please continue. In the future feel free to post when things get good again. Might take us a few years - 4 or 5 but when they do get good again I invite you and everyone else that reads or posts when things get shitty to please come back and join us.



Thanks, I don't want to be a downer, I bleed Sycamore Blue.  I proudly display framed autographs from Bird, Baumgartner and Thomas in my collection of memorabilia.  I do read this forum when I want to get the scoop on ISU and don't post often because you all seem much more knowledgeable than I am, you guys keep the pulse.  I'm glad there are committed fans that keep this site jumping:thumbsup:.


----------



## TreeTop

I've been trying real hard not to bring up Bell's departure as the turning point to our downward spiral...but it's getting hard to ignore it.

ANYWAY...last night sucked.

We're 0-5.

I'm still a Lansing fan...it will take a lot for me to change my mind on that.  Hell, if we go 0-18, I'll still want him back next year.  And if we SUCK next year...then I'll start giving consideration, maybe to a coaching change, maybe.

I'm just not one to completely forget that under Lansing, we went to the NCAA and Two NITs....and before him we had one winning season in 10 years.

Nor do I forget that we lost a point guard of the future when Bryant McIntosh changed his mind on his Verbal Committ....and we lost a real athletic kid in Nick Robinson who changed his mind on his never-filed LOI...(and is now starting, as a freshman, at St. Joseph's in the Atlantic 10).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBluTree said:


> Thanks, I don't want to be a downer, I bleed Sycamore Blue.  I proudly display framed autographs from Bird, Baumgartner and Thomas in my collection of memorabilia.  I do read this forum when I want to get the scoop on ISU and don't post often because you all seem much more knowledgeable than I am, you guys keep the pulse.  I'm glad there are committed fans that keep this site jumping:thumbsup:.



Fair enough. During a difficult time like this it doesn't do me any good to come off as standoffish to people (as I sometimes do) that read the forum regularly and rarely post. For any program in this country to be taken seriously it requires a couple things.

- First and foremost it requires money! This comes in many forums but basically boils down to support. 

- It requires scrutinization both internally and externally! Again this comes in many shapes and sizes but is healthy for any program that wants to be successful. 

A lot of things can be encompassed over those two things. It takes good coaches, good players, good administrators, good facilities, good fan support etc. etc. You've got a faction of this Sycamore population that thrives on part 2 and they do little else. The way I see it - if you have season tickets, bring friends to games, donate money to athletic programs, attend open practices/gyms, attend AAU tournaments to watch recruits, go to St. Louis, host private or group parties events supporting Indiana State - if you do any of the above then to some degree you've earned the right to say about whatever you want (within reason) publically. 

The bottom line is it can't be all negative all the time. I find it hard to comprehend how some people can visit and complain when things are bad but have nothing positive to say about the program after you beat Butler. Do these people not bask an enjoy those moments or are they just sitting back waiting for things to return to the "same ole Indiana State" because if that is the way people are then that is a sad way to live and nothing at Indiana State will ever get better if people are that way.


----------



## niklz62

Everytime we lose a player named Bell our team falls apart


----------



## ISUCC

another thing that concerns me is are we going to have another player bail on us before the season even ends, a la Carl Richard, RJ Mahurin, TJ Bell this season. This trend of having players quit or leave before the season ends is disturbing.


----------



## Southgrad07

ISUCC said:


> another thing that concerns me is are we going to have another player bail on us before the season even ends, a la Carl Richard, RJ Mahurin, TJ Bell this season. This trend of having players quit or leave before the season ends is disturbing.



RJ didnt quit mid season. Carl was removed from the team for a period of time but played in the final handful of games. He did not play in that joke of a game against robert morris to end that season, but I don't consider that anywhere near what happen here. Bell's departure/removal is a totally different animal. Who knows what went on behind closed doors but many of these guys need to put on their big boy pants and get over it. All they are doing is earning themselves a quick ticket out of D1 if they keep playing like this. Honestly who would want to pick up anyone off the team if they flipped on the tape from the last two games.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Southgrad07 said:


> RJ didnt quit mid season. Carl was removed from the team for a period of time but played in the final handful of games. He did not play in that joke of a game against robert morris to end that season, but I don't consider that anywhere near what happen here. Bell's departure/removal is a totally different animal. Who knows what went on behind closed doors but many of these guys need to put on their big boy pants and get over it. All they are doing is earning themselves a quick ticket out of D1 if they keep playing like this. Honestly who would want to pick up anyone off the team if they flipped on the tape from the last two games.




Did Mahurin's quitting affect the next season?

Did Carl not playing in that "joke of a game against Robert Morris" affect us?

Did McIntosh's reversal affect us?


----------



## Bluethunder

4Q_iu said:


> Did Mahurin's quitting affect the next season?
> 
> Did Carl not playing in that "joke of a game against Robert Morris" affect us?
> 
> Did McIntosh's reversal affect us?



Maybe, but probably not.

No

Yes (as much as I hate to admit it)


----------



## TreeTop

4Q_iu said:


> Did Mahurin's quitting affect the next season?
> 
> Did Carl not playing in that "joke of a game against Robert Morris" affect us?
> 
> Did McIntosh's reversal affect us?



Yes.

Yes.

Yes.


----------



## BankShot

4Q_iu said:


> Did Mahurin's quitting affect the next season?
> 
> Did Carl not playing in that "joke of a game against Robert Morris" affect us?
> 
> Did McIntosh's reversal affect us?



You left out McIntosh's AAU 6'9" sidekick, Mack Mercer from Plymouth (Belmont)...http://www.sycamorepride.com/archive/index.php/t-10682.html

Belmont #'s - 2 seasons:
http://www.belmontbruins.com/sports/m-baskbl/2016-17/bios/mercer_mack_nobb?view=bio

Don't find him on the roster THIS season?


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> RJ didnt quit mid season. Carl was removed from the team for a period of time but played in the final handful of games. He did not play in that joke of a game against robert morris to end that season, but I don't consider that anywhere near what happen here. Bell's departure/removal is a totally different animal. Who knows what went on behind closed doors but many of these guys need to put on their big boy pants and get over it. All they are doing is earning themselves a quick ticket out of D1 if they keep playing like this. Honestly who would want to pick up anyone off the team if they flipped on the tape from the last two games.



Here's the 2010-11 Schedule, which shows the 5-game FUNK we were in starting w/ the 3rd week of January:

http://www.gosycamores.com/documents/2016/11/29/1011ISUMBB.pdf

The irony here is that on 1/16/11 the Sycamores scored a BIG 1 pt. WIN over Mo St. @ home on a layup by Jake Kelley and game winning FT. Yes, the ride on "cloud 9" spun this squad into a tailspin, just like our December win over Butler! There used to be a video of this game winning event here on Syc Pride.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showth...diana-State-(11-7)&highlight=January+16,+2011

In essence, there's still hope...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Here's the 2010-11 Schedule, which shows the 5-game FUNK we were in starting w/ the 3rd week of January:
> 
> http://www.gosycamores.com/documents/2016/11/29/1011ISUMBB.pdf
> 
> The irony here is that on 1/16/11 the Sycamores scored a BIG 1 pt. WIN over Mo St. @ home on a layup by Jake Kelley and game winning FT. Yes, the ride on "cloud 9" spun this squad into a tailspin, just like our December win over Butler! There used to be a video of this game winning event here on Syc Pride.
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showth...diana-State-(11-7)&highlight=January+16,+2011
> 
> In essence, there's still hope...



And as I tweeted earlier today Jake Odum aint walking through that door anytime soon - he walked through that door and Elevated that team and they never lost another conference game.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> You left out McIntosh's AAU 6'9" sidekick, Mack Mercer from Plymouth (Belmont)...http://www.sycamorepride.com/archive/index.php/t-10682.html
> 
> Belmont #'s - 2 seasons:
> http://www.belmontbruins.com/sports/m-baskbl/2016-17/bios/mercer_mack_nobb?view=bio
> 
> Don't find him on the roster THIS season?



Mack Mercer is still on the roster at Belmont #25, but has not played this year.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

4Q_iu said:


> Did Mahurin's quitting affect the next season?
> 
> Did Carl not playing in that "joke of a game against Robert Morris" affect us?
> 
> Did McIntosh's reversal affect us?



Mahurin did not quit on us he graduated with his undergrad degree and went else where for graduate school.

Yes Carl playing did hurt us

McIntosh's reversal was a kick in the gut that threw us for a loop.


----------



## meistro

And Drake just won at Missouri state. Who would have guessed that 6 weeks ago? Must really like their new coach.


----------



## Coach

A team with a Coach enjoying the game and "who the hell is Reed Timmer".............the resurgence in Des Moines on display in Springfield last night.


Reed Timmer ... and @CoachRutt_Drake in the background 👀 pic.twitter.com/MUHlXLE9vv— Drake Basketball (@DrakeBulldogsMB) January 25, 2017


----------



## BankShot

Reed who? :wacko:

Drake's "Michael Menser"...

BTW, those _white shoes _of Drake's HC sure make his footwork smoother!

Writeup of Drake "Upset:"

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...rs-scrambling-after-home-loss-drake/96956890/

Duhhhh...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Good for Drake those fans have suffered long enough. I kinda hope they keep winning basketball games - it's a good story. About the extent that I'm going to support them or cheer for their success right here. If they lose out I won't be to upset.


----------



## BankShot

Didn't they have the SAME record as ISU before this win? Gotta give the interim HC credit for a big road win. As Sycamore fans, most of us THIS SEASON can empathize with their plight.


----------



## TreeTop

(whoops, wrong forum)


----------

